

Ask YC: Can we create a HackerNews/YC group on LinkedIn? - dmix

I found a lot of great people in Toronto through OnStartups LinkedIn group and I think it would be great to have one for Hacker News and Y Combinator. Should we let PG do the honors?
======
rms
LinkedIn Groups are really broken. There are at least two HN groups on
LinkedIn already and you can't link to them. I think the suggested way to join
is to be invited by the admin or two click through via the profile of someone
in the group already.

~~~
dmix
Found the link "Hacker News" LinkedIn Group:
[http://www.linkedin.com/groupInvitation?groupID=86116&sh...](http://www.linkedin.com/groupInvitation?groupID=86116&sharedKey=1730DA1CFE98)

Unfortunately I'm 4 karma points away from the required 20.

------
dmix
If someone is in the group and can invite me my profile is here:
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/danmcgrady>

I agree though, the groups on LinkedIn are half-baked.

------
aaroneous
There already is a YCombinator News Group on Linkedin, unfortunately I can't
figure out how to link you to it =/

